#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Petroleum Refining >  >  >  ConocoPhillips Operator Test

## Jysidron

I am scheduled to take the test at ConocoPhillips for an operator trainee. Does anyone have any study material that might be beneficial?

See More: ConocoPhillips Operator Test

----------


## KevinS.

How did it go?  I will betaking the test at theend of the month.  Any help is appreciated..

----------

